# Looks like....



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

business as usual on here.

* this place is still overrun by numpties
* longish standing pf members think that one rule applies to them and another applies to others. Or perhaps that ought to be "do as I say and not as I do". And just so that everyone really gets the message, it gets rubbed into people's faces over numerous threads
* this place really is still overrun by numpties
* people - newbies as well as long-standing members - don't know how to use the search function, making a lot of it a rather repetitive and uninspiring experience, with people responding with a cut-and-paste job at an ever increasing rate. 
* this place really really really is overrun by numpties
* people have largely lost the inability to reason and to argue points, and quickly become personal to score points. Nothing new there; just an ever-worrying trend
* this place really really really really is overrun by numpties.
* people - at an ever increasing rate - post complete inanities; often accompanied by what amounts to a photo story to help lend some weight to weightlessness. What is perhaps even more worrying is the number of people who comment on what amounts to absolutely nothing. 
* see points 1, 3, 5, and 7.

Having not been on for a while, it was - at times - quite a sobering and sad read. I mean really..... I know that forums go through highs and lows but this just seems to be stuck in the lowest of the low. Sad.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:blink: I wish you would just say what you mean H :ciappa:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh!!             

This Numpty likes to use lots of smilies too :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :blink: I wish you would just say what you mean H :ciappa:


:dita:

Unfortunately the use of smilies is not just limited to numpties!

:dita:

Edit: I clearly have been away long enough to forget how to multiquote. The latter was aimed at PetloverJo lol


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not sure what to say to that 

I suppose I could post a few pictures to lighten the mood! But I wouldn't want to be accused of being a numpty! 

TBH I've been here just over 2 years, and the place is much the same as it was back then ......... I suppose the only difference is that the straight talking people back then have been replaced with new ones 

There have always been trolls, there have always been arguments, there has always been inane posting and there has always been laughter and sometimes tears oh and people have always had the choice whether to stay or go.

Maybe I just live in my own little bubble and just get on with things without letting thing's get to me


----------



## helenxxxx (Sep 23, 2012)

The internet is whatever you make it


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

helenxxxx said:


> The internet is whatever you make it


It is indeed.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

This is almost as exciting as when Bobby Ewing returned from the dead in Dallas!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

why post such a thread, if your not happy then just log off, its wrong to call people numpties


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Laurac said:


> This is almost as exciting as when Bobby Ewing returned from the dead in Dallas!


Bobby didn't sound quite so high-handed, disdainful, scornful or contemptuous.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

It's a pets forum on the internet, I mean what sort of inspring and profound posts are you looking exactly? I suggest you go out in the real world for those. 

I've not been here long, but have found lots of useful advice and support. If I can't post photos of my cat on here then where the hell can I?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Can I just say:

I'm proud to be a numpty


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I really can't see the need for this thread or the point of it.
This forum has been running for a long time and of course there are numerous repetitions of threads on the same topic. It's much easier to ask your own question than go through all the threads to find the answers.
Calling any member a 'numpty' is going to do nothing but annoy everyone. If anyone is not happy with the way things are there's no need to post.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> Can I just say:
> 
> I'm proud to be a numpty


You're not a numpty in any sense of the word! :nono::nono::nono: You put your money where your mouth is! (with all your volunteer work at the rescue) :001_smile:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's quite sad really ....... when genuine people have needed help or just to show we are there thinking of them, then this forum pulls together. You have good knowledge of that Hobbs when you last did a collection.

Just ask MCWillow how she would of got through the last few weeks without us.

Yes the forum is sometimes slow, yes sometimes it's the same old thing, but overall it is a good place to be.

Oh and do you know what, I don't give a crap if people think that's too 'pink and fluffy' for them!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Well that's me buggered then, new member, numpty who post pics.... :sosp:

Oh well nice to see some people see the brighter side in everything and like to spread the love and joy...

Opps best gets some new pics posted :rolleyes5:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> business as usual on here..


When is it never  - it dont help its that time again

I need to dry my valerian plants out a bit quicker for the next instalments


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> You're not a numpty in any sense of the word! :nono::nono::nono: You put your money where your mouth is! (with all your volunteer work at the rescue) :001_smile:


Phew! That's a relief! 

I just know I tend to post nonsense at times, and do a lot of picture threads  But then again, they get good feedback. I feel you all have a collective love for Spooks, given everything I went through to get him. Therefore, you NEED photos! 

Like Jenny says- this forum is wonderfully supportive. It can also be united in its disdain and disagreement and yes, it can get out of hand.

That's the nature of the beast. We're all human, we have our own opinions and forums are just that- a forum to express ourselves and air our views. So I guess, Hobbs is merely enacting that in posting this thread...


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think people need be so defensive. There are surely elements of Hobbs' post that people agree with - even if they don't agree with it all


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Phew! That's a relief!
> 
> I just know I tend to post nonsense at times, and do a lot of picture threads  But then again, they get good feedback. I feel you all have a collective love for Spooks, given everything I went through to get him. Therefore, you NEED photos!
> 
> ...


For a young person you have got a very wise head on you shoulders Repping for that:yesnod:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> For a young person you have got a very wise head on you shoulders Repping for that:yesnod:


 My 'wise head' is now blushing! Thank you


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Laurac said:


> I don't think people need be so defensive. There are surely elements of Hobbs' post that people agree with - even if they don't agree with it all


I'm not being defensive  I'm just putting my view over the same as Hobbs has done. I know she has felt this way for a long time, and she has a right to say what she feels ........ though calling most of us numpties is probably not the best way forward :lol:

We might agree with some of what's been said, but the majority dont feel the need to post about it ......... Personally if things get bad on here I switch off the computer!


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd like to thank this thread for teaching me a new word "contemptuous". I plan to use this a lot tomorrow, even tho I don't actually know what it means!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Laurac said:


> I don't think people need be so defensive. There are surely elements of Hobbs' post that people agree with - even if they don't agree with it all


get deffensive, well i think people have good reason what right has hobbs got to call people on this forum numpties?. If they dont like it here dont log back in.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I think the repeated use of numpty was actually quite comical and less harsh than one huge numpty flung in at the end would have been.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I personally think that there should be a rule made to stop these kinds of threads, I find them really rude. why should a member be able to come on the forum and be so negitive?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Laurac said:


> I think the repeated use of numpty was actually quite comical and less harsh than one huge numpty flung in at the end would have been.


but what was the point in the thread, to me it was to call us all numpties, why repeat something so much............ to get the point across?


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh dear, maybe I won't post that video of Gatsby playing with a paper bag then!!!!!  Not that bothered about being a numpty - this numpty had a great time last Friday night. More importantly, I now know the dangers of Bob Martin's flea spray, the fact that some 'luxury' supermarket cat food is only 4% meat and have been inspired by a certain unnamed member (okay cc!) to help out with two local rescues! Numpties of the world unite!!!!!! maybe I am feeling particularly mellow after a night of flamenco but Hobbs post made me smile! Kx


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

This isn't just aimed at the OP, but I cannot understand the point of moaning about how a forum is. The beauty of the internet is that if you don't like something, all you have to do is log off. If the most you have to worry about and spend time on is your dislike of a forum then I envy you!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

What the heck is a numpty? This damn yank had to look it up, how numpty is that? 

Which must make me a super numpty.  

I admit to being a bit numpty at times. Hey, at least I own up to my numptiness. :yesnod:


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kah said:


> Oh dear, maybe I won't post that video of Gatsby playing with a paper bag then!!!!!  Not that bothered about being a numpty - this numpty had a great time last Friday night. More importantly, I now know the dangers of Bob Martin's flea spray, the fact that some 'luxury' supermarket cat food is only 4% meat and have been inspired by a certain unnamed member (okay cc!) to help out with two local rescues! Numpties of the world unite!!!!!! maybe I am feeling particularly mellow after a night of flamenco but Hobbs post made me smile! Kx


Can I just say that I'm quite willing to be a numpty if it means I get to see Gatsby and the bag vid....


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Kah said:


> *Numpties of the world unite!!!!!!! * maybe I am feeling particularly mellow after a night of flamenco but Hobbs post made me smile! Kx


Yeah? What Flamenco? We never did get the Flamenco as promised


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Mind you, have to confess, am not 100% sure what a numpty is so perhaps I shouldn't decide to be one until I find out.....googles 'numpty'....


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, got it, am now a more knowledgable numpty, waiting for paper bag vid. :yesnod:


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yeah? What Flamenco? We never did get the Flamenco as promised


You know what that means...we need another party!!!!


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

The way I saw it, the thread was probably in view of the ridiculous amounts of locked threads you would immediately notice today, had you not logged on for a while.
It does look very sad and not a good impression of the forum at all.
In fact, I completely disagree that those threads were closed, looked a lot like toys thrown out the pram to me.

I do like to see photos and the occasional silly thread, but I do also think that sometimes they are completely pointless when posted with no background story whatsoever.
One thing I am a bit sick of is the current 'WE DEMAND PICS NOW!!!' trend, particlarly when this relates to pictures of unwanted moggie litters that are only hours old.

Also, I think a lot of us would be guilty of under use of the search function - but then, people do like a personal response to their particular problem or issue.

I took the numpty reference to be light hearted, but with a grain of some truth behind it for certain people.

But really, and this is true for all members - if you don't like it, don't look!


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Tao2 said:


> OK, got it, am now a more knowledgable numpty, waiting for paper bag vid. :yesnod:


Paper bag vid is on the ipad. (well, to be totally numptally accurate, it is a plastic tk max bag) Tomorrow, I will transfer it to pc and start my own fascinating thread entitled numptie's cat with bag!!!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I rather like the word 'numpty', it has a lovely ring to it. Just think of all the possibilities of this word 

Just read *'numpty'* is Scotland's favourite word!

Perhaps Hobbs is feeling a wee bit peely-wally after seeing some recent posts and is completely scunnered. :yesnod:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hobbs, I'm not sure why most of the forum are considered to be "numpties"

Numpty | Define Numpty at Dictionary.com

The membership make-up of the forum is probably a fairly representative cross section of the general public, though obviously with a higher percentage of females on the forum.

Personally I don't think we are any more "numpty" on this forum than people are in most walks of life. Even the most intelligent & well educated people can be banal at times! It is the nature of the beast I'm afraid

My perception of the forum is different. Over the past year I consider the forum has become a much kinder place, with members generally being far more willing to give good/sound advice without passing judgement.

True the "pig-sticking" still goes on, from time to time, much to my regret, but I think there is less of it, and it is less spiteful than it used to be a year ago. So this is progress.

As for use of the Search button, I echo what others have said : we could just put links to answers to similar questions, but the hard fact is people seem to like (need) a personal response to their request for help. But now you have mentioned it I might start my own trial of greater use of the search button so as to save myself some time and effort, thus being able to use the saved minutes to answer more questions!

Apart from you being thoroughly peed off with the forum, I hope life is treating you well.


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

I can be a numpty at times, and if that annoys anyone I do appoligise. :blush:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> I personally think that there should be a rule made to stop these kinds of threads, I find them really rude. why should a member be able to come on the forum and be so negitive?


You find this post rude, this is nothing compared to what I have read from some members recently.



Laurac said:


> I think the repeated use of numpty was actually quite comical and less harsh than one huge numpty flung in at the end would have been.


Laura I read is as lighthearted as well.



DKDREAM said:


> get deffensive, well i think people have good reason what right has hobbs got to call people on this forum numpties?. If they dont like it here dont log back in.


The word numpty is written on every forum I am a member of, it's used in all walks of life. I have even referred to myself as a numpty this week.

I have found Hobbs to be a straight talking, well reasoned, highly experienced member of this forum and I for one have missed her presence over the last few week.

I also commented the other day that people don't seem to be able to do a simple search, if new members just look a little time to look back at a few posts, they might save themselves getting upset when reading the tone of other similar threads.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The way my family use numpty is more like this:	
Scottish usage:
a) Someone who (sometimes unwittingly) by speech or action demonstrates a lack of knowledge or misconception of a particular subject or situation to the amusement of others.
b) A good humoured admonition, a term of endearment
c) A reckless, absent minded or unwise person

a) "No. That wisnae wit she meant, ya big numpty!"
b) i.e. "Silly billy", "You big dafty"
c) "That numpty's driving with no lights on!"


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I love the word "numpty" 
This is not the Hobbs we know and love. It is either (a) an imposter; (b) Hobbs has been taken over by a giant alien tapeworm (all that raw feeding ) or (c) she is fed-up/hormonal/having a bad day (don't worry, I understand )

Ve all vant to vent now andz againz.....


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Longish standing pf members think that one rule applies to them and another applies to others. Or perhaps that ought to be "do as I say and not as I do".


That's how it appeared when I first started... like I was being shot down for not doing as others do.
However with yours and others' help, I have very happy cats who obey my commands (most of the time!) and are as healthy as ever.



hobbs2004 said:


> People - newbies as well as long-standing members - don't know how to use the search function, making a lot of it a rather repetitive and uninspiring experience, with people responding with a cut-and-paste job at an ever increasing rate.


Yep, many threads all on the same thing. But then the lack of moderation and order is evident. While I don't agree with forums which are highly dictator-esk, I do agree with order, not posting multiple threads on the same subject. In fact, there are three threads, which are all on the same subject (1, 2, 3 - the last one is a more-or-less copy of one I produced myself. Why the OP didn't add to my thread I don't know.). Even a thread like this shouldn't really be under "cat chat" as it's nothing to do with cats per se.



hobbs2004 said:


> People - at an ever increasing rate - post complete inanities; often accompanied by what amounts to a photo story to help lend some weight to weightlessness. What is perhaps even more worrying is the number of people who comment on what amounts to absolutely nothing.


What particularly annoys me is the threads which are "look at what xxx did today", then a few days later "xxx is very sick", then just hours after that thread "an update to xxx" <-- use the same thread!

I don't mind admitting that I will use the forum less and less because it's simply a bit of a mess. Reminds me of an un-named mobile phone forum, which is so huge that it's hard to find the decent information.

But then the large amount of stickies at the top of each of the forum section is growing at an alarming rate. I will expect the first page to be full of stickies soon, many of which are useless, don't need to be a sticky or are out of date.



DKDREAM said:


> why post such a thread, if your not happy then just log off, its wrong to call people numpties


Are you saying it is wrong to voice an opinion? Perhaps the OP wants to encourage people to give a second thought to their posts (I am very much to blame sometimes!)?



lymorelynn said:


> It's much easier to ask your own question than go through all the threads to find the answers.


Goes back to a messy forum. Because there are many _many_ threads on the same subject, which are more or less exactly the same then it's hard for new people to find the right info.
What's the point in having a search function if you're suggesting nobody bother using it?
Another question is why are older threads not automatically deleted if nobody is ever going to see them or bother to look at them?



DKDREAM said:


> get deffensive, well i think people have good reason what right has hobbs got to call people on this forum numpties?. If they dont like it here dont log back in.


That's right, tell someone who is well respected and a good help to not bother coming back... The right of free speech? The right of voicing their opinion? Another way to look at it, what gives you the right to tell the OP they shouldn't call people numpties?

But as another user has said, I suspect it was more in jest rather than malicious, hence the repetition and increasing use of the sentence.

To more to add to Hobbs' list:

People who quote the whole post just to add "I agree" or something short/silly at the end.
People who don't know how to use the "edit" button so post twice in a row: Post 26 - Post 27 / Post 33 - Post 34

The last consideration is user worth.
If someone joins in January of this year and has 600 posts already, I start to question how many of those posts contain useful, helpful information. I would guess less than a quarter, therefore I start to ignore that user's threads and posts all together. While not all threads and posts need to be helpful, if they don't actually contribute anything which could be considered "worthwhile" then is it really worth posting? Myself included in this!
In this case, the OP has many _many_ useful threads, posts, messages, therefore I will always be interested in something they have to say.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

If everyone used the search function instead of starting their own thread , there would be no forum


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Mmm, I sometimes quote the whole post to add something short (though hopefully not always silly!) at the end. This is usually because, in a fast moving thread, I want it to be clear who I am responding to. And also because I don't know how to simply edit the relevant bit of the post. Oh no, that is clearly IT numptiness on my part


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> I have found Hobbs to be a straight talking, well reasoned, highly experienced member of this forum and I for one have missed her presence


I don't know how to double quote but if I could I would add in anotherusers comment as well. "That's right, tell someone who is well respected and a good help to not bother coming back... The right of free speech? The right of voicing their opinion?" there you go - a crude cut and paste job.

Without sounding like a complete brown noser - an awful lot of people and their cats have a huge reason to be very thankful to Hobbs and her advice.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

How would the posts get there to begin with then?

There is a delicate balance between dragging up posts which are over a year old and posting a new thread on the same topic however there is a large proportion of posts, which are all discussing the same subject that are days, sometimes hours apart.

Because a number of users insist on creating a new thread, it puts other users off searching as there are 20 threads all containing the same replies... hence Hobbs remarked on copying and pasting.

*If you want to quote two people* you can just right-click on the "quote post" button and "open in new tab", then copy and paste the quotes into one reply.

It gets more fun when you want to reply to someone who has already quoted someone:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
{quote=User 2}
{quote=User 1}User 1 writes comments here.{/quote}
User 2 replies to user 1 right here.{/quote}
User 3 would like to add their comment to the above.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

gives this:


User 2 said:


> User 1 said:
> 
> 
> > User 1 writes comments here.
> ...


User 3 would like to add their comment to the above.

The forum software doesn't support this though so you would only get User 2's post.

*Kah* - Below is a great example where the poster has quoted only the relevant section. I was more getting at those people who quote a whole post, even though they are the next person to reply


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

anotheruser said:


> To more to add to Hobbs' list:
> 
> People who quote the whole post just to add "I agree" or something short/silly at the end.
> People who don't know how to use the "edit" button so post twice in a row: Post 26 - Post 27 / Post 33 - Post 34


Please note that I am not quoting your entire post in order to add 'something silly' at the end, merely the relevant portion.

If you look back at posts 33 and 34 (by me) you might note that yes they are silly but no, I have not posted twice because I don't know how to use the edit button (I can assure, I have needed to use it many times) but because posting twice added to the silliness of my posts.

I will not apologise for posting frivolous posts in addition to serious ones. Anybody can post a long boring diatribe criticizing other members who keep it short, snappy, light hearted and interesting.........


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Laurac said:


> I don't know how to double quote but if I could I would add in anotherusers comment as well. "That's right, tell someone who is well respected and a good help to not bother coming back... The right of free speech? The right of voicing their opinion?" there you go - a crude cut and paste job.
> 
> Without sounding like a complete brown noser - an awful lot of people and their cats have a huge reason to be very thankful to Hobbs and her advice.


There you are:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Having tried to use the 'Search' facility a number of times, I can hereby state that it is rather pants!!!! As a member of almost 2 years who struggles to use it, I would imagine any new members would be very frustrated by it!

Also, there is b*gger all wrong with this forum!!! 

There is a good mix of people here - lighthearted numpties to balance up the heavy-duty numpties. Knowledgeable numpties to teach and educate the unknowing numpties. And plenty of numpty mods who know when to close threads to prevent people being picked on or the whole place descending into chaos.

If anyone doesn't like it, they know where the door is. Don't let it banjo you on the hearse as you leave!!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

anotheruser said:


> How would the posts get there to begin with then?
> 
> There is a delicate balance between dragging up posts which are over a year old and posting a new thread on the same topic however there is a large proportion of posts, which are all discussing the same subject that are days, sometimes hours apart.
> 
> ...


Well I am confused, I thought this was a cat chat forum, but thank you for the IT lesson, :dita:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Yip, bit too technical for me, being a numpty an' all....


----------



## Sassi (Feb 8, 2013)

alixtaylor said:


> It's a pets forum on the internet, I mean what sort of inspring and profound posts are you looking exactly? I suggest you go out in the real world for those.
> 
> I've not been here long, but have found lots of useful advice and support. If I can't post photos of my cat on here then where the hell can I?


Don't you dare stop posting pictures!


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

*Sigh*

I don't think I will ever understand the type of sarcasm that is displayed in some people's posts here.
From what could have been a good discussion has been derailed into people assuming the OP was describing them using the word "numpty" - forget the word, you could use any "name calling" word in it's place... but if you want to act like a word-that-begins-with-C-and-ends-in-T then your respect will only go down.

But then this is the problem with forums. One may read a post in a certain way, which is spoken would mean something completely different.

The problem with the search is people treat it like Google. The Advanced Search can be a highly useful tool if utilised properly. In fact I've managed to find some of my older posts when searching, which have answered a question I forgot the answer to.


----------



## Sassi (Feb 8, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Having tried to use the 'Search' facility a number of times, I can hereby state that it is rather pants!!!! :


I am a new member and I gave up on the search facility immediately. In my experience the best way to find information on this forum is to search from google in the following form:

siteetforums.co.uk searchterm


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

anotheruser said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I don't think I will ever understand the type of sarcasm that is displayed in some people's posts here.
> From what could have been a good discussion has been derailed into people assuming the OP was describing them using the word "numpty" - forget the word, you could use any "name calling" word in it's place... but if you want to act like a word-that-begins-with-C-and-ends-in-T then your respect will only go down.


It's interesting to read a forum like this because you get to see how wildly peoples interpretations of what is said differs: my reading of the thread is that the only bit of fun that has been had in the whole sorry mess that Hobbs has created is their enjoyment of being referred to as 'numpties'! But perhaps I have got the whole thing wildly wrong, I however have enjoyed being a numpty and intend to continue to be one (now I know what it is)....


----------



## Sassi (Feb 8, 2013)

I quite liked Hobbs's post. Maybe I have not been here long enough to judge the mood but it seems ironic and quite well-humored to me.

Actually, come to think of it, it is weightless and written for primarily entertainment. Come on Hobb's you were just embracing your inner numpty.

I would have clicked 'like' but you forgot the cute puddy tat photos.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

anotheruser said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I don't think I will ever understand the type of sarcasm that is displayed in some people's posts here.
> From what could have been a good discussion has been derailed into people assuming the OP was describing them using the word "numpty" - forget the word, you could use any "name calling" word in it's place... but if you want to act like a word-that-begins-with-C-and-ends-in-T then your respect will only go down.


I am a male and not easily shocked but if I was a female I would find what you have just written rude and very offensive that doesn`t belong on this forum. In fact forget that I am a man i do find it very offensive


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Herr Uberkommandant Anuzzeruser duss not like ze fleeppant humour, ja? Ve must be serious all ze time, uzzervise zees numpties vill get out of hend....


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Herr Uberkommandant Anuzzeruser duss not like ze fleeppant humour, ja? Ve must be serious all ze time, uzzervise zees numpties vill get out of hend....


Well said!  A 'green' one on it's way to you!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> Lol! Anotheruser has red-repped me, apparently for being "unhelpful".
> Herr Uberkommandant Anuzzeruser duss not like ze fleeppant humour, ja? Ve must be serious all ze time, uzzervise zees numpties vill get out of hend....


That's completely out of order!! Or is Koekemakranka going for the sympathy vote in order to get more rep.? It's certainly the only way I've ever managed to get any....boohoo....any takers?? No?? Back to the drawing board then. Only advice I have been given for getting rep. is to post pictures of llamas or suck up to Moggy Baby (who has a lot of rep, apparently this is good for getting more rep).....Moggy Baby...would you like me to send you some llama pictures?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> There you are:


If only I was getting paid ...


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought I would stop lurking and post something deep and meaningful which also proves I belong here................


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Tao2 said:


> That's completely out of order!! Or is Koekemakranka going for the sympathy vote in order to get more rep.? It's certainly the only way I've ever managed to get any....boohoo....any takers?? No?? Back to the drawing board then. Only advice I have been given for getting rep. is to post pictures of llamas or *suck up to Moggy Baby (who has a lot of rep, apparently this is good for getting more rep*).....Moggy Baby...would you like me to send you some llama pictures?


Moggybaby has already rectified the situation..... 

And you are very welcome to send me Llama pictures. Do it on this thread so all the numpties can enjoy them!!!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Moggybaby has already rectified the situation.....
> 
> And you are very welcome to send me Llama pictures. Do it on this thread so all the numpties can enjoy them!!!


Right, don't need telling twice when thereis rep at stake plus I can look like a proper numpty:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Lladies and gentllemen, for one night only.... the one, the onlly......the fabullous..........................PRESENTING ......NUMPTY LLAMA:


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh we are sailing very close to the wind here: flippant posts, Numpty llama photos.....I feel like a proper rebel!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I am not going to comment on hobbs original words,this is a forum,she has been a respected member of this forum for a lot longer than most active members today so is more than entitled to voice her opinion.
Sometimes this kind of thread can blow the cobwebs away and make members ,just for a moment,stop and think about their forum.
How many have not received helpful advice from her,if not directly then indirectly through the good advice she has given to others which,in turn has been passed on.I have benefited greatly from her knowledge and her humour.
Since I joined nearly 3 years ago the forum has changed and IMO has lost many knowledgable members which is a sad thing.
I dont have a problem with piccy threads/light hearted threads and the like but I do sometimes cringe at some of the pointess threads and the countless threads asking the same question over and over again.As someone else pointed out a search of past threads would give new members an idea of what kind of reaction they are likely to receive to a controversial subject.
As for the word " Numpty " there is none better  I have been known to be a numpty and probably will be again


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

While I'm not condoning Hobbs' original post, and make no mistake, I don't, I do agree with the sentiment in parts (again, to be clear, only some parts). While I'm sorry to see that Hobbs has felt it necessary to post such a post, I do also think that the rest of us need to remember the massive contribution she's made to this forum and, indirectly, the lives of most of the cats on here. Who's the one that initially got together the massive AZ of foods, so that the rest of us would know what to recommend to one another and newcomers when feeding questions were raised? Who was the one that introduced us to German food and the ability to import it? Who posted the easy raw recipe after requests for a nonconfusing way to make it? Hobbs legacy is still being perpetuated with every single "what should I feed my cat" thread, and that contribution shouldn't be taken lightly.

I will say that the lives of my previously RC dry only fed cats have been revolutionised by Hobbs' contribution to the forum.

Totally unrelated to the topic at hand, I know, but I also know how easy it is to get defensive when someone says something you don't like. Although I don't like the content of the posts, or indeed the thread, I do remember the difference Hobbs has made to the health of my cats, which more than offsets the occasional inappropriate moan!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

PF member action figures now available at a ToysRUs near you:










(Big screen next year)


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

buffie said:


> *I am not going to comment on hobbs original words,this is a forum,she has been a respected member of this forum for a lot longer than most active members today so is more than entitled to voice her opinion.
> Sometimes this kind of thread can blow the cobwebs away and make members ,just for a moment,stop and think about their forum.
> How many have not received helpful advice from her,if not directly then indirectly through the good advice she has given to others which,in turn has been passed on.I have benefited greatly from her knowledge and her humour.*


I don't think ANYONE is disputing that Hobbs has provided excellent nutritional information over the years Buffie and the greater majority of members here have benefited from it.

But equally, long term members cannot, or should not, be dictating the flow of the forum. It is good to have serious discussions on different subjects but we are allowed to have a laugh and be frivalous as well. Unfortunately, it would seem that some members don't approve of such things. Or certainly, that is how it is perceived.

I know that seeing the same questions being asked over and again by new members is tedious but honestly, the search facility needs to be looked into if we want it to stop happening.

However, there are benefits to repetative questions - newer members who have, for example, had their cats neutered by the time they get here may have done so to prevent kittens and spraying, so they won't ask any questions or do any searches on that subject. Not all will know about the diseases part of non-neutering. By reading the threads dealing with these subjects, they will learn something which they can then pass on to other non-members if required. As I say, this is just an example.

I also do not think there are any benefits whatsoever in calling people numpties - be it in jest or not - as this will only annoy many people who feel they are being looked down on.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

carly87 said:


> While I'm not condoning Hobbs' original post, and make no mistake, I don't, I do agree with the sentiment in parts (again, to be clear, only some parts). While I'm sorry to see that Hobbs has felt it necessary to post such a post, I do also think that the rest of us need to remember the massive contribution she's made to this forum and, indirectly, the lives of most of the cats on here. Who's the one that initially got together the massive AZ of foods, so that the rest of us would know what to recommend to one another and newcomers when feeding questions were raised? Who was the one that introduced us to German food and the ability to import it? Who posted the easy raw recipe after requests for a nonconfusing way to make it? Hobbs legacy is still being perpetuated with every single "what should I feed my cat" thread, and that contribution shouldn't be taken lightly.
> 
> I will say that the lives of my previously RC dry only fed cats have been revolutionised by Hobbs' contribution to the forum.
> 
> Totally unrelated to the topic at hand, I know, but I also know how easy it is to get defensive when someone says something you don't like. Although I don't like the content of the posts, or indeed the thread, I do remember the difference Hobbs has made to the health of my cats, which more than offsets the occasional inappropriate moan!


Everything you said is absolutely true Carly. I know I have been very frivolous on this thread but I have definitely benefited from Hobbs' wisdom in the past and do have a great deal of respect for that. Shame that this post shows new members that haven't, such a very different side of Hobbs....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I was shocked when Hobbs posted this thread, I do find it offensive, I know she has helped many people with cats and I respect her knowladge but I still dont feel the thread was called for, I find it disrepectful to the members and the forum its self. It is a shame Hobbs isnt posting much now but no one stopped them.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> *But equally, long term members cannot, or should not, be dictating the flow of the forum*. It is good to have serious discussions on different subjects but we are allowed to have a laugh and be frivalous as well. Unfortunately, it would seem that some members don't approve of such things. Or certainly, that is how it is perceived.
> 
> *I know that seeing the same questions being asked over and again by new members is tedious but honestly, the search facility needs to be looked into if we want it to stop happening *.


I didnt read it as trying to dictate the flow of the forum,more a sadness that it had lost a bit of its "content"

Yes sometimes repeat questions will appear but I have seen it happen on the same or following page.


----------



## Sassi (Feb 8, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> However, there are benefits to repetative questions -.


Absolutely; this is a forum not FAQ database.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sassi said:


> Absolutely; this is a forum not FAQ database.


how will people get to know one another if they dont ask questions, every single question has probably been asked by now.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

If the original thread had been posted by a newbie , I'm sure we'd be hearing cries of "troll" or "you need to learn how to use the off button" ....

i do agree that Hobbs has made vast contributions to the forum but I don't think that justifies a post that seems (to me) to serve no other purpose than to tell us all how boring and stupid we are  

Re the search facility ......it is truly awful !


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Can I just add something about the search function?

1) I've used it, and it's not great.

2) I've seen a few new members use it, bring up a thread that is years old, and ask on the back of that, to be told 'it's probably better to start your own thread, this one's old'. 

Consequently, I've noticed they've become disheartened and in some cases, never posted again. Is that what we want?

Surely, we want to provide advice for as many people as possible, in order to improve the lives of their pets...


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> I love the word "numpty"
> This is not the Hobbs we know and love. It is either (a) an imposter; (b) Hobbs has been taken over by a giant alien tapeworm (all that raw feeding ) or (c) she is fed-up/hormonal/having a bad day (don't worry, I understand )
> 
> Ve all vant to vent now andz againz.....


You are quite wrong Koeke :glare: - I have kidnapped Hobbs; hobbled her up in Boo's crate in the pitch black with only PF for company; won't give her access to any drink (which is why she is now sobering up) and intend to keep her there until she likes us again. To up the torture stakes, I intend to feed our little veggie Pedigree Chum tonight if she doesn't behave & admit that she loves us numpties..........:tongue_smilie:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> Can I just add something about the search function?
> 
> 1) *I've used it, and it's not great*.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you but,it doesnt take much to check back a couple of pages to see whether there is a thread with the info you need.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

But nor does it take much to give someone honest, non-snarky advice. As someone else says, we're not a Q and A database, and the day it becomes so is the day I leave.

No, this is not the Hobbs we know and love, and yes, I do find it shocking. The only reason I'm not commenting as though I would to a newby is that Hobbs is not a newby, therefore, must have grounds in her own mind to post what she does.

I must admit though, I'm not one bit thrilled at being called a numpty, and can't imagine anyone would be!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Where is Hobbs now btw? I don't think much of her starting up a thread that will clearly cause a stir but making no attempt whatsoever to come back and justify it.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

carly87 said:


> I must admit though, I'm not one bit thrilled at being called a numpty, and can't imagine anyone would be!


I'm not thrilled to see a single forum member (no matter how long-standing)call the majority of other members numpties. It's an elitist attitude, basically, and smacks of arrogance.

The word numpty is vaguely cutsey, but it clearly denotes a perceived inferior. In this case, apparantly a majority of inferiors.

Shame.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

carly87 said:


> But nor does it take much to give someone honest, non-snarky advice. As someone else says, we're not a Q and A database, and the day it becomes so is the day I leave.


I am not suggesting this for one minute  but I have seen threads on adjacent pages asking questions such as "what insurance company do you use" or "what cat litter do you recommend".
Not for one minute am I suggesting members dont ask for advice


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I am a bit surprised that people are getting so worked up and taking it so personally. To be honest I have been lot more riled by some of the rubbish and mess we have had to swallow and smile sweetly at recently (and I think this incident is what Hobbs is alluding to in her first point) - that has insulted my intelligence (and a lot of people's on this forum) a lot more than this.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

All I can say is I'm glad some people think they are the all knowing ones and that us lesser mortal (numpties) have the guiding hand of the all knowing ones to keep us from having fun, enjoying our furry ones for being well furry ones, didn't realise when I became a slave I had to have a sense of honour bypass and only talk about serious stuff and my cats and dogs! I must stop taking pic, I must stop asking questions, I must never post anything funny, I must not touch my keyboards until I can think of something serious to say so the all knowing ones can help me.... * backs away averting eyes from the all knowing one bowing and scrapping muttering I am not worthy* 

Tongue in cheek oh very much so, but response to the tone the OP gives out  I have read a lot of their threads and if this is the true uncurrent that advise is given on, I rather not be given advise that be given knowing the person was being condescending and sneering at my pure numptiness!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Meezey said:


> All I can say is I'm glad some people think they are the all knowing ones and that us lesser mortal (numpties) have the guiding hand of the all knowing ones to keep us from having fun, enjoying our furry ones for being well furry ones, didn't realise when I became a slave I had to have a sense of honour bypass and only talk about serious stuff and my cats and dogs! I must stop taking pic, I must stop asking questions, I must never post anything funny, I must not touch my keyboards until I can think of something serious to say so the all knowing ones can help me.... * backs away averting eyes from the all knowing one bowing and scrapping muttering I am not worthy*
> 
> Tongue in cheek oh very much so, but response to the tone the OP gives out  I have read a lot of their threads and if this is the true uncurrent that advise is given on, I rather not be given advise that be given knowing the person was being condescending and sneering at my pure numptiness!


I'm quite happy to be a numpty with you  I like numpties, my dog is one so it's par the course


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> how will people get to know one another if they dont ask questions, every single question has probably been asked by now.


You could ask a thousand questions, I still wouldn't "know" you.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Firstly, the search function is awful, I tried to use it a while ago to find posts about Labradors on the dog chat and the results weren't clear and when I tried to refine my search it just made it worse.

Secondly, every situation is different, the posts may seem repetitive, but there will be minor details that are important to take into consideration, therefore it doesn't bother me when I see repetitive threads and posts.

Lastly, if I want to post pictures of my cats and tell everyone the ridiculous situations they got themselves in today, then I will. I see Cat Chat as just a casual section, or for anything that doesn't fit into other categories. I show pictures of my cats to friends in the real world all the time, why would I not do the same on here?

In summary, some of the behaviours you described are just in human nature, you'll need to change the human psychology before you change the way people post on here. Some things you can't change, but there's no need to insult other pf members and belittle people.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> business as usual on here.
> 
> * this place is still overrun by numpties
> * longish standing pf members think that one rule applies to them and another applies to others. Or perhaps that ought to be "do as I say and not as I do". And just so that everyone really gets the message, it gets rubbed into people's faces over numerous threads
> ...


For goodness sake! Repetition and hypocrisy are part of life - you have a choice as to whether you respond positively or negatively to them. Are you saying that you have just been lurking and have stood aside while point scoring and bullying has gone on as you say? What about leading by example, starting interesting discussions and sharing stories about your own cats? You can add something interesting to a blander thread with pictures! Sitting back and having a moan and a pop at nearly everyone is just disappointing and lacks integrity. A lot of newer members don't know who you are; you rarely post. You get out of this forum what you put into it and I've been around when you've been in a much more positive place. Your post makes me sad.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm another who has used the searched button, and given up after the 50th page of nothing like what I searched for  I have also seen people who obviously have used it only to be told .... dont you realise this thread is 3 years old!!!! 


It would be interesting to hear from those that think most threads are made my numpties  what threads they would make? How would they like to see the forum improve? I assume you would like all picture threads that don't relate to anything just posted in the photo section (a complaint that has been made before by someone)? How would you bulk the forum out, or would you rather there was just 1 or 2 sensible threads made a day? (Now that would make for a boring forum, and who decides what is sensible!!)

On any forum there will always be thread starters or thread followers, you fall in one of those catagories. Thread followers should never ever complain about thread starters!! If they dont like it then start your own threads 

I'm in no way having a go at Hobbs in any of my posts, though like someone else mentioned if this had been a newbie posting about numpties WW3 would have broken out :lol:, but it would be good to hear what sort of threads she would like to see on here again?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Tao2 said:


> Where is Hobbs now btw? I don't think much of her starting up a thread that will clearly cause a stir but making no attempt whatsoever to come back and justify it.


If anyone else did this wouldn't there be shouts of troll
from many people??


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Woo hoo Hobbs is back!! Excellent we missed you. 

Now then, can everyone who is new or a numpty please go start their own forum so that we can have our forum back to how it used to be??? 

Mind you, I have a strong suspicion that people are people and forums are forums and as stated by the OP things don't change. However, if Hobbs does know of some secret pet forum where all the non numpties are it would be great to have a link to it - or does the fact that I'm still here mean I'm one too 

It is a depressing read here sometimes, but it is also uplifting and educational. Cat chat is only supposed to be chat and most chat is inane so no-one should take offence. 



Now if only I could think of something better to do with my time than read 10 pages of people defending the right to be called a numpty!!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Alaskacat said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> Woo hoo Hobbs is back!! Excellent we missed you.
> 
> *Now then, can everyone who is new or a numpty please go start their own forum so that we can have our forum back to how it used to be??? *
> 
> ...


Reading the first post, there wouldn't be anyone left if we did that 

The trouble is Hobbs has taken offence  I think the point she is making is that the inaneness (is that a word? what a numpty!) is what's making this forum a sad place!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I've posted a thread when I knew there was a similar answer...I searched and couldn't find it. I've also posted a thread and known there was an existing thread, searched for it and found it!

The forum can be a useful information database but its also social forum. I've felt such warmth and kindness here - you don't get that from another's thread about their cats. If you want the latest thinking, to feel part of the forum and listened to ....you post. 

Non of my friends love and own cats. All of my PF friends do. I for one will post if something comes up so I can tell my friends about it, even if its been done a million times.. Oh wow I'm about to go all gushy! Group hug?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> > I think the point she is making is that the inaneness (is that a word? what a numpty!) is what's making this forum a sad place!
> 
> 
> Jenny, I take your point, but from my perspective I feel there was the same level of inanity posting on the forum a year ago, or even two years ago. Further back than that I can't say, but wouldn't be surprised if it was the same
> ...


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Jenny1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Jenny, I take your point, but from my perspective I feel there was the same level of inanity posting on the forum a year ago, or even two years ago. Further back than that I can't say, but wouldn't be surprised if it was the same
> ...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> Mind you, I have a strong suspicion that people are people and forums are forums and as stated by the OP things don't change.


I think you will find that people ARE forums. Without them, the forums won't exist.

I think Mark and the Mods would prefer a very busy, lively, fun-filled forum interspersed with serious topics and debates to a quiet, dull forum that only has serious topics being posted a couple of times a week and visited by a mere handful of people.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Reading the first post, there wouldn't be anyone left if we did that
> 
> The trouble is Hobbs has taken offence  I think the point she is making is that *the inaneness (is that a word? what a numpty!)* is what's making this forum a sad place!


I think 'Inanity' is the word you are looking for. But hey, yer a numpty, what do you know about anything................ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I think 'Inanity' is the word you are looking for. But hey, yer a numpty, what do you know about anything................ :lol: :lol:


:lol: I didn't think it looked right! I apologise for my numptiness!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

lol, hasn´t it turned into one of those threads?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

buffie said:


> I totally agree with you but,it doesnt take much to check back a couple of pages to see whether there is a thread with the info you need.


That's true! If there's already a similar thread going on at the time, then it's probably easier to ask advice on that one.

My view is that there are some very serious, heavy-going threads on here. Ones about gravely ill cats, RTAs, deaths, abuse, dog attacks. The list goes on...

Amongst such serious threads there will also be those owners that the majority feel are irresponsible. Accidental litters spring to mind.

When you've got all that going on- varying degrees of numptiness- you need silly numpty threads to lighten the mood a bit. Lord, if we didn't have the more light hearted posts, we'd all be rocking in the corner!


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

I personally like to have lots of different threads to chose from, which wouldn't happen if everyone used the search facility. I will ignore the ones which don't interest me, i really don't understand why everyone doesn't do that. Who's to say which threads are boring? I'm sure we all enjoy different subjects - i could personally talk about cat litter all day, so i don't care if that is repeatedly brought up cos i will read them all!!
Whether or not I agree with the original post by HOBBS (NOT!) it's certainly made for an interesting thread and i've enjoyed reading it. Maybe that was the whole purpose...I do think that it could make people (especially newbies) paranoid about what they are posting from now on though, which would be a shame because this is all based on one persons opinion.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> When you've got all that going on- varying degrees of numptiness- you need silly numpty threads to lighten the mood a bit. Lord, if we didn't have the more light hearted posts, *we'd all be rocking in the corner!*


Whaddya mean 'would be'....?? Some of us already are!!!!

Moggybaby










Jenny










Hilda










JK










   
.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, this is a long thread to wade through! I didn't find Hobbs original post offensive at all, even the numpty bit. Maybe it's because I am a numpty myself!



Laurac said:


> I don't know how to double quote


At the bottom right of each post there are 3 icons, the middle one is for multi quote, click it on each post you want copied then click post reply on the left, your post will then show them all. I think :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jazzy Belle said:


> > I do think that it could make people (especially newbies) paranoid about what they are posting from now on though,
> 
> 
> You're right JB, and I hope it doesn't, as newbies are the lifeblood of the forum.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

I wish we could all get along like we used to in middle school. I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be happy....


Sorry, just trying to put some light fuzzies into this thread. I agree that we all have different opinions and will enjoy reading different threads so I think the search option is a no no imo. I tried using it and I didn't find it useful. But, yes, we agree with one person and disagree with another and people do have the right to post what they please (Including Hobbs here) but you should draw a line when it become personal and nasty. Not saying it is here but in recent threads and not just my own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Jazzy Belle said:
> 
> 
> > You're right JB, and I hope it doesn't, as newbies are the lifeblood of the forum.
> ...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Whaddya mean 'would be'....?? Some of us already are!!!!
> 
> Moggybaby
> 
> ...


Brilliant MB!! (I'm jealous -- I want a caricature too! )


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Tao2 said:


> OK, got it, am now a more *knowledgable numpty,* :yesnod:


Isn't knowledgeable numpty an oxymoron?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> Rep on its way.


Thanks hun


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Whaddya mean 'would be'....?? Some of us already are!!!!
> 
> Jenny


I could take offence at that  but unfortunately it's true :lol:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

anotheruser said:


> The last consideration is user worth.
> If someone joins in January of this year and has 600 posts already, I start to question how many of those posts contain useful, helpful information. I would guess less than a quarter, therefore I start to ignore that user's threads and posts all together. While not all threads and posts need to be helpful, if they don't actually contribute anything which could be considered "worthwhile" then is it really worth posting? Myself included in this!
> In this case, the OP has many _many_ useful threads, posts, messages, therefore I will always be interested in something they have to say.





anotheruser said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I don't think I will ever understand the type of sarcasm that is displayed in some people's posts here.
> From what could have been a good discussion has been derailed into people assuming the OP was describing them using the word "numpty" - forget the word, you could use any "name calling" word in it's place... but if you want to act like a word-that-begins-with-C-and-ends-in-T then your respect will only go down.


To be honest as a newbie I find posts like these more disturbing....

Not that it would put me off posting, but really I wasn't aware there was a Committee set up of user who decided who could post and who shouldn't, I will remember that in future, and also the fact that not satisfied with people ranging from being offend to taking the p out of being called Numpties, has to go one step further in name calling charming I'm sure.... FYI I don't find being call a cat offensive , didn't really know it was an offensive word, because I would not want to infer that you were really calling people something particularly offensive.



Jazzy Belle said:


> .I do think that it could make people (especially newbies) paranoid about what they are posting from now on though, which would be a shame because this is all based on one persons opinion.


I am a paranoid numpty newbie anyway so one person will not stop me posting my utter drivel.. I have thick skin....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been here 2 years and never used the multi quote :lol: I can guarantee I would mess it up and quote all the wrong stuff!!!



What's worse than a Numpty???


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Brilliant MB!! (I'm jealous -- I want a caricature too! )


Chillminx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Chillminx


 Can I have one too MB?  xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Me too, me too:d


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I cannot be bothered to sit and analyse who is worthy and not worthy to post here. Its a public forum - the name is a dead giveaway. Some people are incredibly helpful, some are incredibly kind, some are incredibly cheerful, some are just plain grumpy. There is room for everyone in my opinion, I can just skirt over the posts that don't appeal to me. The only thing I don't like is aggression. 

I have however taken great pleasure in using the word numpty as much as possible today. And whoever suggested 'Super Numpty' - definately my favourite new insult .


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I have enjoyed participating in the discussion on this thread. I have been interested to read everyone's opinions, and have smiled or laughed at the humorous posts.

Whilst there have been differences of opinion, no-one has been nasty or mean to anyone, and no-one has become hurt or deeply upset. Brilliant:thumbup1: 

This is what forum life should be about -- along with the serious, sad, worrying, inane or funny posts-- a good old discussion from time to time

So I say "thank you" to Hobbs for initiating this refreshing discussion with her thread. :thumbup1: Perhaps this was her intention all along!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jenny, I think you need to get that eye checked out!  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Aurelie said:


> I cannot be bothered to sit and analyse who is worthy and not worthy to post here. Its a public forum - the name is a dead giveaway. Some people are incredibly helpful, some are incredibly kind, some are incredibly cheerful, some are just plain grumpy. There is room for everyone in my opinion, I can just skirt over the posts that don't appeal to me. The only thing I don't like is aggression.
> 
> I have however taken great pleasure in using the word numpty as much as possible today. And whoever suggested 'Super Numpty' - definately my favourite new insult .


Should ask Admin if rather than having normal member titles they could be changed to Nearly Numpty, Numpty, Super Numpty and Uber Numpty or the Numpty of all Numpties


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I've been here 2 years and never used the multi quote :lol: I can guarantee I would mess it up and quote all the wrong stuff!!!
> 
> *What's worse than a Numpty???*


Being a Jenny......?????? :devil:

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Chillminx


Absolutely love it!! Thanks MB :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Should ask Admin if rather than having normal member titles they could be changed to Nearly Numpty, Numpty, Super Numpty and Uber Numpty or the Numpty of all Numpties


Very Important Numpty


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Treaclesmum said:


> Can I have one too MB?  xx


Treaclesmum


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> Me too, me too:d


Last one....

Merlin:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> business as usual on here.
> 
> * this place is still overrun by Jenny
> * longish standing pf members think that one rule applies to them and another applies to others. Or perhaps that ought to be "do as I say and not as I do". And just so that everyone really gets the message, it gets rubbed into people's faces over numerous threads
> ...


hmmmmm I'm not sure Jenny look's as good as numpties :lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

:lol: Love these emoticons, MB! Do I dare ask for one?


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Some are numpties, some are not, it takes all sorts to make a world... or forum...


Maybe we can all calm down and get back to "normal" now? Pleeeaase? (where is the eyelash fluttering smilie?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Emmeow said:


> Some are numpties, some are not, it takes all sorts to make a world... or forum...
> 
> Maybe we can all calm down and get back to "normal" now? Pleeeaase? (where is the eyelash fluttering smilie?)


I did try adding some warm fuzzies and I think it's worked as I am getting no mean vibes.  I like these threads. -Group hug-
x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> :lol: Love these emoticons, MB! Do I dare ask for one?


Very last one just for you since you started it all.....  

JR


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Very last one just for you since you started it all.....
> 
> JR


Yay!! :thumbup:

Spot on, I think!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

What if you don't even know you are a numpty? What do you do then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Aurelie said:


> What if you don't even know you are a numpty? What do you do then?


If we're onto this numptiness, I am curious as to what I would be. I presume uneducated numpty? Hmmmm...
x


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Isn't knowledgeable numpty an oxymoron?


Well what did you expect from me? I am a blooming numpty after all. Does my mistake send me to the top of numpty class?? :thumbup::001_cool:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> If we're onto this numptiness, I am curious as to what I would be. I presume uneducated numpty? Hmmmm...
> x


Boadicea -- I think you'd be just like the rest of us - one of the many plain & simple "numpties" who frequent the forum


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I would be a Wonky Nosed Numpy - very rare


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> What if you don't even know you are a numpty? What do you do then?


Haha! ...and if you joined a special 'numpties forum' to find out, you still wouldn't be any the wiser!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

You do realise this thread has turned into an inane pointless thread dont you?? Just the thing Hobbs was talking about :nono:


You are all numpties!! :dita:  (which btw makes me feel much better, at least I'm not alone :lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

LDK1 said:


> Haha! ...and if you joined a special 'numpties forum' to find out, you still wouldn't any the wiser!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> You do realise this thread has turned into an inane pointless thread dont you?? Just the thing Hobbs was talking about :nono:


Which just goes to prove...... Ya can't bring a good forum down!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Tao2 said:


> Well what did you expect from me? I am a blooming numpty after all. Does my mistake send me to the top of numpty class?? :thumbup::001_cool:


Top of numpty class?? This makes you a graduate of the University of Numpty, with a PhD in numptiness no less....


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> > You do realise this thread has turned into an inane pointless thread dont you?? Just the thing Hobbs was talking about :nono:
> 
> 
> Jenny I have a little theory that maybe Hobbs' post was a double bluff, and the truth is she loves reading long 'inane pointless threads' so she thought she would provoke us into starting one for her amusement. :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin: But maybe this is just my obsession with conspiracy theories


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Jenny I have a little theory that maybe Hobbs' post was a double bluff, and the truth is she loves reading long 'inane pointless threads' so she thought she would provoke us into starting one for her amusement. :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


If it gives you comfort to think that Chillminx, you go right on ahead..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Top of numpty class?? This makes you a graduate of the University of Numpty, with a PhD in numptiness no less....


Yay, I'm Top Numpty:thumbup::001_cool::laugh::crazy:.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Tao2 said:


> Yay, I'm Top Numpty:thumbup::001_cool::laugh::crazy:.


The Ultimate numpty    

Uber numpty.....

Numpty beyond belief....

the numptiest numpy ever :001_tt1:


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Considering last night I didn't even know what a numpty was, my sudden rise through the ranks of numptyhood maybe a surprise to all you sub-numpties out there. I am very proud and shall wear all my titles with honour. Oh and thanks to Hobbs for making it happen for me:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, great.

NOW my brain won't stop asking me what I personally am going to do about all those irresponsible breeders of Numpties that are apparantly out there in ever increasing numbers...

Thanks, your Numpti-nesses!

*wanders off to listen to some brain bleach music*


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Oh, great.
> 
> NOW my brain won't stop asking me what I personally am going to do about all those irresponsible breeders of Numpties that are apparantly out there in ever increasing numbers...
> 
> ...


That famous seventies number - "Hey hey we're the numpties, people say we numpty around, but we're too busy singing, to put any numpty down..."


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> What if you don't even know you are a numpty? What do you do then?


I'm sure you would know if you were a numpty, and if you can't work it out then don't worry about it just...........................................................................

PANIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm feeling the coming together of the numpties loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Woohooo Numpty group hug :w00t:

It's making me feel all emotional now :crying:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> That famous seventies number - "Hey hey we're the numpties, people say we numpty around, but we're too busy singing, to put any numpty down..."


:lol: I now have this in my head. Thanks for that!


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

I obviously dont log in enough as i always seem to miss every drama that goes on! So am i right in thinking we're all numpties now just for simply posting questions, aswers and pictures of our cats? Isnt that what this forum is for?! 
If i have had a concern about my cats ive wanted to ask opinions about i usually go through the search option first and then if i still havent found my answer id make a thread.. & i have found everyone to be extremely helpful when i have.
Ive been on here just over a year now and is so nice to know there is somewhere i can ask questions and post pictures & oogle at other peoples kitties too! 
My poor brain :huh:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Last one....
> 
> Merlin:


hahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Treaclesmum


Yep that's me all right!!   :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah, I'm still stuck being a mere super numpty :blush2: No sympathy reps here 

You sure climbed through the ranks of numptihood rather quickly.  Hmmmm, wonder what THAT says about your numptiness ya Eh?



Tao2 said:


> Considering last night I didn't even know what a numpty was, my sudden rise through the ranks of numptyhood maybe a surprise to all you sub-numpties out there. I am very proud and shall wear all my titles with honour. Oh and thanks to Hobbs for making it happen for me:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

:wink:Keep calm

And

Be a numpty :wink:​


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Kitty_pig said:


> :wink:Keep calm
> 
> And
> 
> Be a numpty :wink:​


Numpties Unite!!!  We now have ourselves a proper numpty motto!

Just think of all we numpties can accomplish when we put all our numptiness together on this forum. 

BTW. do numpties ever boink?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Numpties Unite!!!  We now have ourselves a proper numpty motto!
> 
> Just think of all we numpties can accomplish when we put all our numptiness together on this forum.
> 
> BTW. do numpties ever boink?


I dont know what boink means *proper numpty* :blush2:

I think we should have t shirts with the slogan printed on :idea:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Kitty_pig said:


> *I dont know what boink means *proper numpty* :blush2:*
> 
> I think we should have t shirts with the slogan printed on :idea:


That's cause only naughty numptys do it, it is the latest craze though.

I'd be numpty enough to wear such a t shirt with pride and dignity!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

MB, I'm wounded. Deeplly!

You post a post about people sitting rocking in a corner, and you ignore the only person on the forum, the only blindo, who has a birthwright to that stereotype! How dare you! Don't you know i sit and rock in a corner all day every day while I weave my baskets?


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Firstly bloody work always makes me miss out on the drama!!!!!

2nd



MoggyBaby said:


> Very last one just for you since you started it all.....
> 
> JR


MB how dare you use a picture of me without makeup on and without my permission  disgraceful :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

carly87 said:


> MB, I'm wounded. Deeplly!
> 
> You post a post about people sitting rocking in a corner, and you ignore the only person on the forum, the only blindo, who has a birthwright to that stereotype! How dare you! Don't you know i sit and rock in a corner all day every day while I weave my baskets?


Oh no you don't!!!!!

I know you're trying to get a sympathy emoticon here but it ain't gonna work girlfriend!!!! :lol: :lol:

However, just because you're a wee cutie, you can have this wee cute piccie instead:










(Three blind Mice with little black glasses on waving their hands in front of them.  )


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> MB how dare you use a picture of me without makeup on and without my permission  disgraceful :lol:


And it is one of your better ones too!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Just got in from work - and my this thread has grown! Good to know all is well is numpty world! I personally enjoyed it - personal attacks on individuals I find hard to take, but united numptiness can clearly be fun! (And I still intend to post my numpty cat video once I get 'round to uploading it!)

On an (only slightly) more serious note, it is good that this is such a big forum. There are serious posts, silly ones, informative ones...which means that people can use it for whatever they feel is suitable for them!

Now, where's my post work wine!! Kx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

MB, you've just made me spit lemonade all over my keyboard! That's the second one PF has ruined.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

carly87 said:


> MB, you've just made me spit lemonade all over my keyboard! That's the second one PF has ruined.












My bad....................!!!!!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> And it is one of your better ones too!!!! :lol: :lol:


:yikes: disgraceful!!...........True........but disgraceful

oh the wounders of makeup turns me from that pic to this one VVVVV

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I just read through the first two pages and well... Seems like a lot of people recognized themselves in hobbs' post and got a little defensive, even though clearly it wasn't aimed at anyone in particular. Hmmmm.... 

Also noticed that someone described the post as "ironic" - I don't think you know what ironic means...


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> :yikes: disgraceful!!...........True........but disgraceful
> 
> oh the wounders of makeup turns me from that pic to this one VVVVV
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Laurac said:


> I am a bit surprised that people are getting so worked up and taking it so personally. To be honest I have been lot more riled by some of the rubbish and mess we have had to swallow and smile sweetly at recently (and I think this incident is what Hobbs is alluding to in her first point) - that has insulted my intelligence (and a lot of people's on this forum) a lot more than this.


:thumbsup:

(and if anyone happens to be wondering - yes, I haven't been around a lot lately and there's a reason for it. But every day (well, almost), I'm lurkin', lurkin' )

Also... I am quite a regular user of the search function - but I don't think the basic one has helped me at all, EVER. The advanced one, however, I find very useful and it always served me well.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> :yikes: disgraceful!!...........True........but disgraceful
> 
> oh the wounders of makeup turns me from that pic to this one VVVVV
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh now you're just showing off........ A GREMLIN NUMPTY!!!! 

There always has to be one who's a cut above the rest eh.... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

HeartofClass said:


> I just read through the first two pages and well... Seems like a lot of people recognized themselves in hobbs' post and got a little defensive, even though clearly it wasn't aimed at anyone in particular. Hmmmm....
> 
> Also noticed that someone described the post as "ironic" - I don't think you know what ironic means...


Can we stop with this now please. Nobody is going on about this anymore so there is really no need to try and cause a problem here. This thread is going pretty well and, thank god, no arguments. Let's keep it that way please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh now you're just showing off........ A GREMLIN NUMPTY!!!!
> 
> There always has to be one who's a cut above the rest eh....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm lost on what the discussion is now but cannot get tired of the word numpty, haha.

Numpty...numpty....humpty dumpty. I like it.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

It's actually taken me all day to catch up with this thread, maybe because I'm a bit of a numpty  and everytime I go to post on it my laptop crashes  and now I've forgotten what I was going to say


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I think that entitles you to supreme numptiness - which is very difficult to achieve!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> It's actually taken me all day to catch up with this thread, maybe because I'm a bit of a numpty  and everytime I go to post on it my laptop crashes  and now I've forgotten what I was going to say


It may be better to keep it that way.

Hey, I think it may also be a good idea to create a thread just for silliness. Let all users let it all out in said thread and then no arguments hopefully.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Kah said:


> I think that entitles you to supreme numptiness - which is very difficult to achieve!


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Oooo I feel special now


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*There once was a forum of Numpties
Whose brain-cells were all complete stumpies
So they posted their piccies
Like a right bunch of thickies
Which gave other members a right Humpty!!*


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Boadicea1 said:


> Can we stop with this now please. Nobody is going on about this anymore so there is really no need to try and cause a problem here. This thread is going pretty well and, thank god, no arguments. Let's keep it that way please.


Precisely why I stated that I just read the _first two pages_ - I don't know what is going on in this thread now (and to be honest, by the looks of it, I don't really feel the need to participate in whatever it is), but I did want to comment on Hobbs' post as I have missed the thread yesterday.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh now you're just showing off........ A GREMLIN NUMPTY!!!!
> 
> There always has to be one who's a cut above the rest eh....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well you know me MB always got to be centre of attention :lol: ............ much like yourself  :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oooo I feel special now


Sorry, the title of Uber Numpty has already been claimed.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> *There once was a forum of Numpties*
> *Whose brain-cells were all complete stumpies*
> *So they posted their piccies*
> *Like a right bunch of thickies*
> *Which gave other members a right Humpty!!*


:lol: :lol:

I was going to rep you for that, but have been told by the Repping Genie I've got to spread the love


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

HeartofClass said:


> Precisely why I stated that I just read the _first two pages_ - I don't know what is going on in this thread now (and to be honest, by the looks of it, I don't really feel the need to participate in whatever it is), but I did want to comment on Hobbs' post as I have missed the thread yesterday.


Very well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> *There once was a forum of Numpties
> Whose brain-cells were all complete stumpies
> So they posted their piccies
> Like a right bunch of thickies
> Which gave other members a right Humpty!!*


Did you just make that up?

Awesome sauces. :thumbsup:

I have to ask though (Uneducated numpty sprouting forward) what is stumpies?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

It is, isn't it?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm lost :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> Did you just make that up?
> 
> Awesome sauces. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have to ask though (Uneducated numpty sprouting forward) *what is stumpies*?


I used 'artistic license' to ammend 'Stumped'.... 

Being too much of a Numpty to be able to come up with anything else you see. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> *There once was a forum of Numpties
> Whose brain-cells were all complete stumpies
> So they posted their piccies
> Like a right bunch of thickies
> Which gave other members a right Humpty!!*


:lol: :lol::lol: This REALLY made laugh! Not long home after a busy day!

(Secretly jealous as had coveted the title of Poetic Numpty)


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Can I claim the Photo Numpty title, please?

I will confirm my numptiness through the following photo, which- for the record- is not even of a cat  ULTIMATE Numptiness!!

This is what Flix and Gaga think of the term 'numpty'. Flix, as you can see, is very concerned about our sanity. Gaga is quite frankly, shocked!!


Grumps by spookybabbits, on Flickr

:lol:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> :lol: :lol::lol: This REALLY made laugh! Not long home after a busy day!
> 
> (Secretly jealous as had coveted the title of Poetic Numpty)


Perhaps you could be Deputy Poetic Numpty and MB could be Numpty Laureate?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Just hoping any numtuous emoticons ain't directed at numpty moi :001_tt1:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> This is what Flix and Gaga think of the term 'numpty'. Flix, as you can see, is very concerned about our sanity. Gaga is quite frankly, shocked!!


And this is news? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yeah, I'm still stuck being a mere super numpty :blush2: No sympathy reps here
> 
> You sure climbed through the ranks of numptihood rather quickly.  Hmmmm, wonder what THAT says about your numptiness ya Eh?


Gmpf! Not right. Nepotism at its worst. Just because her great great grandmother was a High Priestess of Numptydom. :incazzato:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> Gmpf! Not right. Nepotism at its worst. Just because her great great grandmother was a High Priestess of Numptydom. :incazzato:


Ahhhh, Her Royal Numptiness! That 'splains everything! 

Here I thought it was from brown nosing some Supreme Numpties. Or, heaven forbid boinking with the numtiest of numpties.

:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:​


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Does anyone else read long threads backwards? 

Or am I the queen of numptiness?


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

You can be Queen of Numpties as long it is merely an honourary title that does not supercede Supreme Uber Numpty (that's me) in terms of who is the numptiest numpty.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Tao2 said:


> You can be Queen of Numpties as long it is merely an honourary title that does not supercede Supreme Uber Numpty (that's me) in terms of who is the numptiest numpty.


Sorry the mere fact that I am Irish gives me UBER SUPREME IMPERIAL GRAND CHAMPION ( yes yes I made it up) Numpy status......... Sooooooooooo :dita:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Sorry the mere fact that I am Irish gives me UBER SUPREME IMPERIAL GRAND CHAMPION ( yes yes I made it up) Numpy status......... Sooooooooooo :dita:


No you didn't! We knew it all along  Been calling you that behind your back, so there. :dita: :ciappa:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> No you didn't! We knew it all along  Been calling you that behind your back, so there. :dita: :ciappa:


 I wondered why my ears were burning........

I embrace the Numpty in me 

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh and I'm going to post a picture well just because I can and I'm a Numpty.... There is nothing exciting about the picture or any real reason to post it cept well because I can ..................


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Sorry the mere fact that I am Irish gives me UBER SUPREME IMPERIAL GRAND CHAMPION ( yes yes I made it up) Numpy status......... Sooooooooooo :dita:


It's True.................. I've seen their scarecrows...................... 



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha OMG I laughed out loud in the office then, I fecking love it


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

OMG, how numpty of me to not have realized until Meezey's post....

As an American (with Irish and Scotch heritage  what would that make me then eh??? 

We yanks are often oblivious to our own numptiness. This one never even heard the word before this dang thread. Now, since being educated on this fascinating word, I see numpties everywhere. :sosp:


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Sorry the mere fact that I am Irish gives me UBER SUPREME IMPERIAL GRAND CHAMPION ( yes yes I made it up) Numpy status......... Sooooooooooo :dita:


No I'm not having it you can't steal my crown just because you're Irish. That's outrageous. For starters I'M IRISH too. Well, a bit, but I'm claiming Irishness because I think it will help my case to be top numpty. And if that doesn't make me top numpty....well, I'll have to think of something better....


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Does anyone else read long threads backwards?
> 
> Or am I the queen of numptiness?


This made me chortle....I'm reading this thread backwards!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Tao2 said:


> No I'm not having it you can't steal my crown just because you're Irish. That's outrageous. For starters I'M IRISH too. Well, a bit, but I'm claiming Irishness because I think it will help my case to be top numpty. And if that doesn't make me top numpty....well, I'll have to think of something better....


Nothing trumps and Irish Numpty cept maybe a drunk Irish Numpty


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Very last one just for you since you started it all.....
> 
> JR


May I suggest we use these emoticons assigned to us as our avatars 

At least Hobbs (and everyone else) will know who the numpties are....... :dita:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Nothing trumps and Irish Numpty cept maybe a drunk Irish Numpty


Awww, she's drunk already. On Irish Coffee no less. What a lush


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> May I suggest we use these emoticons assigned to us as our avatars
> 
> At least Hobbs (and everyone else) will know who the numpties are....... :dita:


So does that mean since no emoticon was assigned that I really ain't a numpty after all??? Wooohooo :dita:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> So does that mean since no emoticon was assigned that I really ain't a numpty after all??? Wooohooo :dita:


You must be kidding.......
It only means Mavis hasn't got round to selecting yours :001_tt2:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Awww, she's drunk already. On Irish Coffee no less. What a lush


Shhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm at work no one must know


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I beat you allllllllllll hands down  I like my new Signature


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

*"I am the IRISH UBER SUPREME IMPERIAL GRAND CHAMPION NUMPTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

Correction....The _DRUNK _IRISH UBER SUPREME CREME de la CREME IMPERIAL GRAND CHAMP OF ALL THINGS NUMPTY. :yikes:


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

We salute your grandiloquent numptitudinosity TT!

*cheers!*


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Meezey said:


> I beat you allllllllllll hands down  I like my new Signature


....Reluctantly hands numpty crown to Meezey and settles for Deputy Numpty. Actually Deputy Numpty has a certain ring to it:yesnod:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder what the collective noun would be for a group of numpties?

An "inanity" of numpties? a "trivia" of numpties? a "giggle" of numpties?? 

Ideas?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

...oodles of numpties


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> ...oodles of numpties


:lol::lol::lol:TT! Or even a "caboodle" of numpties perhaps?


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Ah Hobbs... For a second I even wondered why you choose to leave the forum... All clear now.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

HeartofClass said:


> Ah Hobbs... For a second I even wondered why you choose to leave the forum... All clear now.


H of C -- sorry you feel that way I always enjoyed your posts in the past and missed you being around the forum. Still do. 

I think a bit of jokey 'silliness' on this thread is understandable in the circumstances. It's merely a way of folk letting off steam harmlessly in reaction to the original comments, which to be fair did come across as unnecessarily 
offensive and somewhat arrogant. I'd rather this, than people getting upset or angry in response.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh no, sorry if it looked as if this was intended for any recent posts in this thread - it was not, I didn't even read this thread again before I posted. It was just a response to all sorts of things I have read on this forum (well, the cat-section at least) today and in the past few days. I needed to rant a bit and this seemed like a convenient place


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

HeartofClass said:


> Oh no, sorry if it looked as if this was intended for any recent posts in this thread - it was not, I didn't even read this thread again before I posted. It was just a response to all sorts of things I have read on this forum (well, the cat-section at least) today and in the past few days. I needed to rant a bit and this seemed like a convenient place


I can only say that the forum goes through periods like this every now and then. There are drama queens and attention seekers in all walks of life so not unusual to have our share on here


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

HeartofClass said:


> Oh no, sorry if it looked as if this was intended for any recent posts in this thread - it was not, I didn't even read this thread again before I posted. It was just a response to all sorts of things I have read on this forum (well, the cat-section at least) today and in the past few days. I needed to rant a bit and this seemed like a convenient place


Oh OK I understand, thanx for explaining

I think the forum has been going through a bit of tension recently since Christmas, as there have been several people whose cats have been very ill, as well as some upsetting things posted about harm done to cats by nasty people, or bad accidents happening. It has all been worrying. But I am sure we will be entering a calmer phase soon as things get better.

Hope to see you around.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I can only say that the forum goes through periods like this every now and then. There are drama queens and attention seekers in all walks of life so not unusual to have our share on here


Said from the very boss herself  

chillminx, thanks for the kind words! The attention seekers, drama queens and trolls wouldn't even bother me that much if I got to see a lot of yours, spid's, hobbs', jo-pop's, lynn's, carly's, Taylorbaby's and a ton of other people that I forgot the usernames of posts. But alas... It is how it is


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> * this place is still overrun by numpties
> *.


Well according to this, the official collective noun is an "overrunning of numpties"


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

HeartofClass said:


> Oh no, sorry if it looked as if this was intended for any recent posts in this thread - it was not, I didn't even read this thread again before I posted. It was just a response to all sorts of things I have read on this forum (well, the cat-section at least) today and in the past few days. I needed to rant a bit and this seemed like a convenient place


What I *really* don't understand though is why anyone would (randomly) post in a (relatively unfamiliar) thread where they've not read the last few entries. If even for a rant, surely if we all did this then this would mean PF has (really)x7 descended into chaos and we'd all be obliged to leave!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Maybe we should diversify?

If we are from Yorkshire, are we 'Eeh-by-Gumpties'? 
If we are overweight are we 'Big-Fat-Tumpties'? 
Bad tempered? 'Seen-Your-Bumpties'? :incazzato:
Really don't care? 'Up-Yer-Bumpties' :ciappa:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> What I *really* don't understand though is why anyone would (randomly) post in a (relatively unfamiliar) thread where they've not read the last few entries. If even for a rant, surely if we all did this then this would mean PF has (really)x7 descended into chaos and *we'd all be obliged to leave!*


Oh....!! Ok..... See ya!!!









.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Luz said:


> Maybe we should diversify?
> 
> If we are from Yorkshire, are we 'Eeh-by-Gumpties'?
> If we are overweight are we 'Big-Fat-Tumpties'?
> ...


Or, if you're Scottish, 'Och Aye Yer Numpty The Noo!!'









.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Depressed? Down-in-the-Dumpsties!


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Luz said:


> Maybe we should diversify?
> 
> If we are from Yorkshire, are we 'Eeh-by-Gumpties'?
> If we are overweight are we 'Big-Fat-Tumpties'?
> ...


He he...

Sorry, but I've got to get this out of my brain as it's being swilling around for ages:

If you were Scottish, you'd be a McNumpty from the clan McNumpty.

If you had a poor sense of balance you'd be a Humpty Numpty, or a Numpty Dumpty.

...and being this is a cat forum, the biggest numpty of all time would the World's Best Numpty of course!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> What I *really* don't understand though is why anyone would (randomly) post in a (relatively unfamiliar) thread where they've not read the last few entries. If even for a rant, surely if we all did this then this would mean PF has (really)x7 descended into chaos and we'd all be obliged to leave!


Uhm, I wouldn't normally do this in any other thread, but this one? I think it's fair to say it has already descended into chaos. Besides, my post referred to the very first post in this thread, so it was more "on-topic" than most of the recent posts in here and I think it's more "chaotic" when threads go completely off-topic rather than posting while not reading the last few posts but taking into consideration the OP's post. But to each their own


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Luz said:


> Maybe we should diversify?
> 
> If we are from Yorkshire, are we 'Eeh-by-Gumpties'?
> If we are overweight are we 'Big-Fat-Tumpties'?
> ...


ha ha love it wanted to rep you but i need to spread it 1st so heres your iou card!


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry this has nothing to do with the rest of the thread but i have to say MoggyBaby i just love your new signature, i just spat a bit of tea out when i saw it then :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I have to admit, I really like the chaotic nature of this thread. Of course, it might make a new member to the forum think it is full of insane people (!) but there are plently of other threads in cat chat that are informative/clear etc.
Anyway, when's the party?


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Mod party or Numpty riot? 

Either one sounds good to me.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

CoCoTrio said:


> Mod party or Numpty riot?
> 
> Either one sounds good to me.


It'll need to be a Mod Party bcause the Numpties are all too illiterate to know what time to be at the party and too thick to work out the directions to get there!!!!
















.


----------

